# Door Dash Driver Of The Week



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

When this story started I knew it was Door D*uche
https://www.ktvu.com/news/watch-doordash-driver-in-berkeley-steals-packages


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Robert Larrison said:


> When this story started I knew it was Door D*uche
> https://www.ktvu.com/news/watch-doordash-driver-in-berkeley-steals-packages


5* porch piracy right there!!!
More deliveries more packages !!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> When this story started I knew it was Door D*uche
> https://www.ktvu.com/news/watch-doordash-driver-in-berkeley-steals-packages


Needs to have her a$s tossed in the pokey.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> When this story started I knew it was Door D*uche
> https://www.ktvu.com/news/watch-doordash-driver-in-berkeley-steals-packages


Yeah but in Berkeley she will be found to dindu nuffin by a jury of her hood rats.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I cant believe she doesn't use a thermal bag in the winter


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

This was a major problem at one of my apartment buildings in DC.

I think we should go easy on this pirate. It’s the holiday season, people need to get gifts for their family. 🎄


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> This was a major problem at one of my apartment buildings in DC.
> 
> I think we should go easy on this pirate. It's the holiday season, people need to get gifts for their family. &#127876;


then you should contact the residents . you can pay for those missing packages . 
the law enforcement should throw her in jail for a year


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I cant believe she doesn't use a thermal bag in the winter


We've been doing this too long! My first thought was she isn't using an insulated bag! LOL


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah but in Berkeley she will be found to dindu nuffin by a jury of her hood rats.


She wasn't stealing packages. She was tidying up the lobby. :thumbup:


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

What a jerk and a dummy. Stupid criminals never have long criminal careers.

Love how DD's default response is always to lie first, ask questions later. Like the one about how them stealing tips helps everyone, drivers and customers included. As soon as they heard "steal" they thought they were caught again and automatically answered "didn't happen."


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> then you should contact the residents . you can pay for those missing packages .
> the law enforcement should throw her in jail for a year


Rarely prosecuted, but using that USPS tote for a getaway makes it a federal offense. As does any Amazon package that crossed state lines AFAIK.



ANT 7 said:


> Yeah but in Berkeley she will be found to dindu nuffin by a jury of her hood rats.


She's black. It's more likely she'll get more prison time than any white collar criminal got in the last 30 years.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Yeah but in Berkeley she will be found to dindu nuffin by a jury of her hood rats.


I served on a grand jury in DC. Indictments for theft, assault and worse were nearly 100% regardless of who committed the crime. Race and class came up but crimes that actually managed to get to that stage (probably not nearly enough) were taken very seriously.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

No thermal bag used. That's misdemeanor right there.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If the pay was better, she'd have no reason for her thievery. Packages would still be there, safe and sound.

100% of the problem, is 100% at the top.

Moral of the story: Pay your drivers well, so they don't have to resort to crime.


----------

